# Rolling over or Banking Points



## cairee30 (Jul 5, 2011)

Is there a difference between the two and how do you do this? Is there a time frame or do they automatically roll over if you have not used them?
 I remember in a presentation they said you could borrow against other years to plan a larger vacation.

Any help is appreciated!


Oh, if you bank with RCI....1. What does that even mean and 2. Is there a cost when you use them?


I am new to this.....


----------



## puppymommo (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, welcome to Wyndham and to TUG!

There is no automatic rolling over of points with Wyndham. If you haven't used them by the end of your use year, they are simply gone.

There are two ways of extending the life of your points.

You can "pool" your points, but you have to do this BEFORE your use year begins.  You can place some of all of your points into the credit pool and then they are good for 3 years. There is a fee for this, I think it is about $39.

You can also "bank" your points with RCI.  Again you can bank some or all.  There is no charge for this as long as you have a transcation credit available.  The smallest number of points  you can  deposit into RCI is 24k.  But you cannot get any exchange for that amount of points.  I'm not sure what the lowest is but I think it's like 74k.  There is a $199 ($179 if you do it online) exchange fee that you are charged when you make the exchange, not when you make the deposit.  For RCI exchanges you have to go through the Wyndham portal on the Wyndham website.

You can borrow points from the coming year to make reservations, but I don't know much about that. Someone who has experience with that will chime in!

Susan


----------

